# Große Beute mit der Senke?



## Terraxx (9. Juni 2011)

Moin,
ich wollt mal rumfragen was bei euch schon in die Senke mal gegangen ist ? Man gört ja immer wieder von kleineren Hechten und Brassen etc. die mal im Netzt landen..
Erst heute habe ich davon gehört, als ich mit dem Bio Leistungskurs ne Exkursion zu einem See gemacht habe (Thema Ökologie) Uns wurde eine Senke gegeben um die Fischarten rauszukriegen, n kleines Netz für Plankton etc.
Ich hatte ja schon Ahnung von der Materie und habe mal erstmal fast alle Fischarten zusamm' gekriegt, was die innerhalb von hunderten Malen noch nie geschafft haben.

Und dann: Ich werf die Senke genau neben ein kleines Seerosenfeld...warte....warte noch ein bisschen....und ziehe schnell hoch..doch irgendwie?!
Da ist doch was drauf...BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMM

2 fette Schleien auf dem 1m² Senknetz von sage und schreibe 50cm :k:k:k:k

Und das haben die Leute von dem Ökologiehaus noch nie erlebt 

Also? Was habt ihr mal rausgezogen??


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Hallo, Sportfreund terraxx!
Es ist zwar schon lange her, dass ich eine Senke im Einsatz hatte, aber ich hatte auf meiner ganz normalen Köderfischsenke schon Brassen von über 50 cm Länge und auch halbstarke Zander. Bei zappelnden Brassen von einigem Kaliber macht so eine Senke dann langsam auch die Grätsche...
Grüße vom Hechtfreund


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Als ich noch in Stuttgart gewohnt habe, haben wir am Max-Eyth-See, Neckarseitig, bei Hochwasser in der dortigen kleinen Schleuse zum See immer wieder gesenkt, und alles was es so an Fischen gab dort heraus geholt und wieder schwimmen lassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Zander, Barsche, Hechte, Gründlinge  etc. teilweise in beachtlichen Größen.


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

In meiner "Jugendzeit" habe ich auch so einiges an ordentlichen Fischen mit der Senke gezogen.

Da wären zum einen ordentliche Aale an der Betonwand einer Kanalbrücke....

...oder Hechte,Karpfen, Schleien in einem Altarm, wo mal extremer Sauerstoffmangel herrschte und die Fische in einen kleinen Graben flüchteten, wo wir Stippkes die dann mit der Senke verhafteten. Hat uns damals zum Glück keiner dabei erwischt.


----------



## locotus (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich im Morgengrauen ans Gewässer gefahren um auf Hecht anzusitzen. Schnell die Senke aufgebaut und an einer Schilfkante versenkt um ein paar Köfis zu fangen. Dann die Rute aufgebaut. Danach zog ich die Senke raus. Zu meiner Verwunderung zappelte im Netz ein Hecht von gut 70 cm. Wie es dann oft so ist, war das der einzige, den ich an diesem Tag zu Gesicht bekam.

Als Kind hab ich es mal im Urlaub erlebt, das einige es mit der Senke abends auf Aal angelegt haben und das auch funktioniert hat.


----------



## NickAdams (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Wir haben mal auf die Schnur der Senke das Funkecholot RF 15 von Humminbird wie eine Durchlaufpose montiert, den Fischalarm eingeschaltet und dann über der Senke angefüttert. Sobald der Piepser losging, wurde die Senke hochgeholt. Zum Vorschein kamen regelmäßig die Fischarten, die oben bereits erwähnt wurden. Hat Spaß gemacht. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Jockel13883 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Ich hab meinen ersten Hecht mit der Senke gefangen. Ist jetzt schon ca. 18 Jahre her, und war an einem kleinen Regenrückhaltebecken. Der gute hatte gute 60 cm.


----------



## snofla (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Karpfen,Zander,Brasse,Schleie.Krebs und natürlich Rotaugen und andere kleinere Fischchen


----------



## Dunraven (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Mein Senken geht meist so, Senke ins Wasser, die Senke geht so gerade unter, von 21-30 zählen, manchmal auch bis 41, und dann hoch. Beo der Methode fange ich dann meist Rotaugen, je nach Gewässer auch zwei Dutzend kleine Barsche. Aber immer mal wieder eben auch Schleien und Hechte. Früher habe ich auch Karpfen und Zander auf der Senke gehabt, aber da habe ich noch in Gewässern gesenkt die einfach dazu zu schlecht sind. Da musste man Minutenlang warten und hatte dann evt. einen Kauli drauf. Da ich jetzt die 10 Sekunden Methode bevorzuge, die auch noch mehr Köfis bringt, fallen die Karpfen und Zander eben weg (die Gewässer haben die nicht so).  Auch ja Blaubandbärblinge in Massen habe ich auch schon gesenkt.


----------



## möpps (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

hmm 

kann mir mal einer sagen was ihr dann mit den großen fischis  von euren senken gemacht habt? Die kann man doch dann garnet weidgerecht killen, zappeln die den nich wie wild? sind doch garnet gedrillt?

Is das überhaupt erlaubt nen 70cm hecht von ner senke zu killen?


----------



## Elster1968 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

@Mops
natürlich wieder rein schmeißen 
Senke ist nur für Köfis da alles andere muss wieder Releast werden.

Früher hatte ich oft Zander in der Senke gerade zu den Abendstunden wenn die Zander zum rauben in Ufer Nähe kommen.


----------



## Dunraven (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Was soll man damit machen? Man hat maßige Fische gefangen und dann macht man das damit was man damit machen würde wären sie an einer Angel gefangen. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Brummel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Genau, endlich mal jemand der nicht aus Allem ne Wissenschaftsdisziplin konstruiert, entweder abschütteln oder mitnehmen#c.
Hatte auch schon einmal ne dicke Schleie auf der Senke, aber irgendwie wars nicht das gleiche als wenn sie auf meinen Köder gebissen hätte|kopfkrat.
Wenn kein anderer sie gefangen hat (auf welche Weise auch immer) dürfte die immer noch durch ihr trübes Gewässer schleichen.
Schließlich geh ich ja Angeln und nicht "Netztfischen", aber interessant ist es allemal was so beim Senken hängenbleibt.
Von Gewässer zu Gewässer gibts da natürlich Unterschiede, aber manchmal findet man da auch Arten drauf die man nicht erwartet hätte, so hatte ich mal in einer Nacht Gründlinge auf der Senke, die hier geschützt sind und auch viel zu schade um sie als Köfi zu mißbrauchen, aber so kann man mal sehen was in den Gewässern in denen man sein "Unwesen:q) treibt so vorkommt:vik:.


----------



## möpps (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Ich versteh nich das die meinungen hier so auseinander gehen.

gibt es dafür ne rechtsgrundlage oder nicht?


----------



## Dunraven (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Natürlich gibt es eine dafür.
Du darfst senken oder nicht.
Darfst Du senken dann fängst Du damit evt. Fische oder nicht.
Fängst Du Fische sind die untermaßig oder geschützt oder eben nicht.
Sind sie nicht geschützt dann ist es das selbe als wenn Du sie an der Rute gefangen hast. Du sagst Du kannst sie sinnvoll verwerten und nimmst sie mit, oder Du kannst sie nicht sinnvoll verwerten und darfst sie nicht töten (weil das Tierschutzgesetz ja dazu den triftigen Grund vorschreibt). 

Ob Du einen Fisch mit der Senke oder mit der Angel fängst, das ist scheiß egal. Es gelten die selben rechtlichen Grundlagen. Damit ist die Aussage von Elster1968 halt ein Verstoß gegen die rechtliche Lage, da er halt C&R mit der Senke macht und da auch das selbe greift wie beim C&R mit der Angel. Und wie das geregelt ist findest du in der Angelpraxis gut beschrieben in den Artikeln zu C&R.
Aber noch einmal es ist egal ob Du mit der Angel oder mit der Senke fängst, die Regeln sind eben gleich.


----------



## Elster1968 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ob Du einen Fisch mit der Senke oder mit der Angel fängst, das ist scheiß egal. Es gelten die selben rechtlichen Grundlagen. Damit ist die Aussage von Elster1968 halt ein Verstoß gegen die rechtliche Lage, da er halt C&R mit der Senke macht und da auch das selbe greift wie beim C&R mit der Angel. Und wie das geregelt ist findest du in der Angelpraxis gut beschrieben in den Artikeln zu C&R.
> Aber noch einmal es ist egal ob Du mit der Angel oder mit der Senke fängst, die Regeln sind eben gleich.



nope das ist bei uns im Norden nicht so, die Senke ist nur dafür da um sich Köderfische zu besorgen, alles andere musst du wieder in sein Element entlassen, ansonsten machst dich Strafbar.
steht bei uns so ausdrücklich in der Gewässerordnung.
K.A. wie das woanders gehandhabt wird solltet ihr euch mal Informieren nicht das es mal ärger bringt falls ihr zb. ein guten Zander abschlagt den ihr mit der Senke gefangen habt und man euch dabei beobachtet.


----------



## Terraxx (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Ach, wenn du die "Technik" raushast, funktioniert das schon aber normalerweise mach ich die Fischies immer wieder rein


----------



## Dunraven (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> nope das ist bei uns im Norden nicht so, die Senke ist nur dafür da um sich Köderfische zu besorgen, alles andere musst du wieder in sein Element entlassen, ansonsten machst dich Strafbar.
> steht bei uns so ausdrücklich in der Gewässerordnung.



Du meinst Bei Euch im tiefen Süden.
Ich spreche zufällig auch von Niedersachsen und von der rechtlichen Lage. Du sprichst von einer Gewässerordnung. Das hat nicht mit der rechtlichen Lage zu schaffen sondern mit Vereins internen Regeln, wobei die sich auch an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen halten müssen. Von daher finde ich die Vorschrift zumindest rechtlich nicht vorgegeben, es sei denn Du findest im niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz bzw. der BiFi einen Abschnitt der das echt verbietet und von dem ich bisher auch noch nie etwas gehört habe. Ich kenne den nicht und mir ist auch kein Verein bekannt der so ein Verbot hat (sollte so ein Abschnitt bisher von mir übersehen worden sein, dann haben den auch einige Vereine scheinbar übersehen). 

Strafbar machst Du Dich jedenfalls nur wenn Du Dich nicht an Gesetze hältst, aber wenn Du gegen Deine Gewässerordnung verstößt (solange das nicht auch ein Gesetzesverstoß ist), dann ist das nur eine Vereins interne Sache. Von daher kann nur der Verein Dir da ein Bußgeld bis zur Höhe des Jahresbeitrags aufbrummen, aber strafbar ist es nicht. Wie gesagt das Verbot von dem Du sprichst ist aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht zumindest rechtlich nicht vorgeschrieben und nur von Deinem verein so bestimmt worden, eben weil ich so keinen Punkt kenne der die Senke rechtlich in der Art von anderen Fischfangmethoden abhebt wie euer Verein es sagt. Und normal greifen dann ja eben die Regelungen wie beim Angeln. Das es da in Eurem Verein andere Regelungen gibt konnte ich ja nicht ahnen. Für mich klang Dein Post so als hättest Du eben selbst für Dich entschieden das Du sie nicht mit nimmst. Sorry das ich da etwas falsches verstanden hatte. Wenn der Verein es vorschreibt, dann ist klar das Du Dich an die Regeln Deines Vereins hälst.

Aber es zeigt ja zumindest das es immer die rechtlichen Grundlagen gibt und dazu noch Vereins interne Regelungen (die mit den Gesetzen konform gehen müssen aber diese teilweise auch noch verschärfen können, z.B. mit größeren Mindestmaßen, ect.). Von daher ist es eben bei Euch wohl eine Vereins interne Besonderheit deren Sinn sich mir nicht ganz erschließt, zumal sie ja auffordert maßige und nicht geschützte Fische wieder zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Elster1968 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

@Dunraven
nachdem ich mir dein Post durchgelesen habe bin ich ein wenig unsicher geworden ob ich nicht doch Mist geschrieben habe^^

habe den Punkt in unserer Gewässerordnung gesucht und dort steht nur 'zum Fangen on Köderfischen kann eine Senke benutzt werden'
demnach da dort nichts weiteres steht müsstest du Recht haben
sorry, ist immer wieder gut wenn jmd nachfragt 

hab mich da aus meiner Jugend erinnert wo bei uns im Hafen gesenkt habe und öfters jmd von der Wasserschutz nach dem rechten schaute (unsere Wasserschutzp. hat ihren Sitz direkt am Hafen) und darauf aufmerksam machte das man keine Zander mitnehmen darf die auf der Senke liegen.

muss ich mal im Verein nachfragen aber da derzeit nichts anderes ausgeführt ist gehe ich davon aus das so ist wie du schon schriebst


----------



## Terraxx (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Na klar kannst du die dann entnehmen, du kannst ja schließlich n 50er Zander auch als Köderfisch nehmen


----------



## Dunraven (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Falsch!
Ordnungswidrig nach § 62  Abs. 1  Nr. 13   Nds. FischG handelt, wer


entgegen § 5 Abs. 3 Fische oder Krebse der in § 2 Abs. 1 oder § 3 Abs. 1 aufgeführten Arten als Köder verwendet,

Und da steht: 
(3) Es ist verboten, Fische oder Krebse der in § 2 Abs. 1 oder § 3 Abs. 1 aufgeführten Arten als Köder zu verwenden.

Und da steht:
Ind §2 Absatz 1 alle Fische die geschützt sind und in §3 Absatz 1 alle mit einem Mindestmaß und dazu gehört:
Zander
    (Stizostedion lucioperca)
    35 cm

http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...FischONDpP3&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint

Geschützte Fische und Fische mit Mindestmaß dürfen NICHT als Köfi genutzt werden in NDS. Also nichts mit Zander, Hecht, Aal, Rapfen, Schleie, Karpfen, ect. als Köfi.

@Elster: Naja der Verein sagt also du darfst sie nutzten um Köfis zu senken, sprich sie sagen indirekt Du darfst nicht gezielt auf Zander, ect. aber wie Du schon sagst Du da steht nichts das Du Beifänge wieder rein werfen musst. 
Und die Wasserschutzpolizei hat auch nicht unbedingt Ahnung, und evt. bezog er sich ja auch darauf das Du ihn nicht als Köfi mitnehmen darfst. 

Ein Kumpel von mir ist bei der Polizei und wollte mal wissen worauf er achten muss wenn er Angler sieht und eine Kontrolle machen will. Schon nach den ersten Sätzen sagte er dann das lasse ich lieber, ich blicke da gar nicht durch. Wie auch wenn er kein Angler ist und damit keine Ahnung hat wie die Erlaubniskarte vom Verein aussieht, wie die Mindestmaße sind, wieviele Ruten benutzt werden dürfen, ect. Er müsste sich als im Vorfeld zumindest schon mal mit den verschiedenen Erlaubniskarten (Jugend, Erachsene, Gastkarten, welche Gewässer sind für Gastangler oder Zeitweise gesperrt, ect.) auseinandersetzen um einen kleinen Einblick zu bekommen und wüsste dann immer noch nur einen Bruchteil, wenn auch den wichtigsten.


----------



## Terraxx (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Achso, naja war viell. n schlechtes Beispiel, das mit dem Zander
aber generell kann man die Fische aus der Senke auch entnehmen...Das mit dem Mindestmaß der Köfis ist was anderes...


----------



## Dunraven (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Es geht nicht um ein Mindestmaß der Köfis, es geht darum das bestimmte Fischarten in Nds nicht als Köfi benutzt werden dürfen. Also auch wenn ein Zander das Mindestmaß hat, oder ein Karpfen oder ein Aal, dann dürfen sie in Niedersachsen nicht als Köfi benutzt werden (und gerade Karpfen und Aal sind ja als Wels köfi im Ausland sehr beliebt und in manchen Artikels erwähnt. Wer das also in Nds dann versuchen will begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit) weil eben bestimmte Fischarten komplett als Köfi verboten sind.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

mein bestes war ein 87er Zander BÄÄÄÄHHM!!!

sowas passiert eine aber nur einmal im leben.

MFG peter


----------



## strawinski (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

nehmt ihr einen stock für die senke oder ein seil um rausheben?

in den bedingungen der vereine steht meist eine benutzung der senke. aber nicht für was. also darf man damit alles fangen, wie beim angeln. es gelten also alle schonmaße, logisch, ist ja auch ne angelmethode...


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

das kommt auf das gewässer an in dem man angelt von der brücke, einem steg oder von einem damm zum Beispiel ist das seil besser, an einem see würde ich den stock bevorzugen da, bis man die senke an einem seil herausgezogen hätte, schon alle fische weg wären.
eigentlich logisch  
petri und grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

ich nutze zum senken ne 50lbs Rute mit ner multi dran, so sind Seen Flüsse oder Brücken kein Prob, als Schnur dient ne 40ziger geflochtene............


@strawinsky

in vielen Vereinen ist die Senke als Fanggerät ausgewiesen also gleichgestellt mit ner normalen Angelrute


----------



## strawinski (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*



snofla schrieb:


> ich nutze zum senken ne 50lbs Rute mit ner multi dran


 
kurblst du die senke echt hoch? muss man sie nicht mehr "reißen2 damit ne art sog ensteht, wo der fisch net weg kann?
also ne alte fette rute ist schon das beste finde ich ...hab auch jahreland die senke vernachlässigt. man sollt mehr senken....


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

erst stramm hochziehen.........wenn was draufliegt hochkurbeln...............fertig


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

hab jetzt mal ein wenig gesenkt vom boot aus und ganz kleine finderlang fischlein..also brut gehabt..naja für aalangeln wollt ich das eh mal probieren..wie tief in meter geht ihr denn mit der senke?


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Zum Grund.


----------



## strawinski (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

aber doch nicht mehr als 2 meter, sonst springen die fische weg...oder?


----------



## Dunraven (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Keine Ahnung, meine Köfis fange ich normal in Gewässern die nicht einmal so tief sind. Die sind meist so flach das die Senke noch zu sehen ist. In tieferen brauche ich dann schon ewig um Köfis zu bekommen, in den flachen geht es meist sehr schnell. Tiefer als 2m habe ich es also noch nicht versucht, aber gerade kleine Fische sind eh in den Maschen verfangen. Da denke ich landet die Senke auf den Kopf von denen, die wollen flüchten und hängen drin fest. Da sollte die Tiefe dann auch egal sein. Wenn sie über der Senke schwimmen und dann hochgezogen wird, dann kommt es vermutlich darauf an ob Du eine Pause beim Hochziehen machst oder ob du gleichmäßig einholen kannst. Je tiefer es ist um so wahrscheinlicher ja das man doch mal zum Greifen oder so eine Pause macht die den Zug unterbricht und den Fischen Zeit gibt. Aber wie gesagt, gerade die Köfis hole ich bevorzugt aus den flachen Gewässern wo sie im Sommer auch im Uferbereich stehen.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Beute mit der Senke?*

Du kannst die Senke auch aus 3 oder 4 Metern hochholen, ohne das dir dabei die Fische abhauen.
Beim hochziehen der Senke verformt sich diese zu einem "U", so dass
die Fluchtwege nach unten und zur Seite versperrt sind. Und nach oben flüchtet kein Fisch.
Das alles setzt natürlich einen gleichmäßigen Zug vorraus. Werden zwischendurch Pausen gemacht (warum auch immer), sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.


----------

